# The Chinese Record of the Deluge



## zlax (Dec 21, 2020)

About 100 years ago, the book "Creation; the real situation of Eden, and the origin of the Chinese" by the Chinese Australian writer Tse Tsan Tai contained two noteworthy chapters "The Chinese Record of the Deluge" and "The Change in the Position of the North Pole". These chapters describe the change in the position of the North Pole due to the flooding of many previously inhabited areas. The Harvard Library has a special copy, with the author's additions to the printed copy (red handwritten text).
Harvard Mirador Viewer

​The "Antediluvian Arctic Circle" is marked here. On the next map, it is clearly visible that in this model by Tse Tsan Tai - the Antediluvian North Pole was in Greenland.


	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2020


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 22, 2020)

I was researching this thing long ago.

The idea of EDEN in Himalayas. There are lots of clues pointing on that.

Lost Horizon (Shangri-La)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_Horizon
Kailash Mountain in Himalayas it's the most sacred mountain (buddhist, hinduists)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Kailash
The 6666 kms allignment mistery.
https://litairian.com/positive-negative-energy-vortex-effects/


> _In fact, you may be surprised to note that the distance from the North Pole to Mount Kailash, Mount Kailash to Stonehenge, Stonehenge to Bermuda Triangle, Bermuda Triangle to Easter Island, and finally Easter Island to the South Pole is the same – 6666 km_.



These association of ideas are very explicit.

North Pole (Hyperborea). EDEN.
(I guess word Eden it's related to one single point or the beginning of something, as Adyin -russian- or even nordic mythology Odin, or arabic Al-Addin).

And Himalayas (I don't know if it was an ancient north pole) Sanctuary as a "North Pole", it's very clear to me at symbolical level.

MayPole
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maypole​











Colour stripes appears to be the dancing stars (constellations) around a central POLE (axis).

Egyptian Osiris Djed Pole (Has something to do Djed and Yeti?).









So the May Pole seeming it's very similar the bon tradition (and buddhist) to put some colourfull clothes or plastic stripes around the mountains in certain points.









Using sometimes these little monuments (Stuppas)

https://www.britannica.com/topic/stupa
For me clearly a resemblance on Mount Meru homage.











> In year 800 busshism came to Tibet. Then the inhabitants of that region believed in Bon traditions, shamanistic way of life and it was very common to hang out colourfull stripes with 5 colours, representing the 5 elements.



http://enlightenthroughstars.blogspot.com/2014/11/mount-meru.htmlhttps://supari.in/kailash-mansarovar-mysterious-mountain-paranormal-absolutely-normal/









So despite some other considerations, you see the link between Himalayas (Kailash) and North Pole is recurrently shown.


----------



## DomiSeer (Dec 22, 2020)

do you have anymore of these old books you can send? I’m a rare book fiend.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 25, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> Egyptian Osiris Djed Pole (Has something to do Djed and Yeti?).



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyramid_of_Djedefre
Totally destroyed
................................................................





Djedefre can be divided in two. Djed
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djedand Ephraim (fruitfull)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ephraim
.................................................................................





Abel (Apfel-Apple). And the SERPENT.

.......................................









.....................................................................


----------



## Kamikaze (Dec 28, 2020)

What I have always found pretty damn interesting, apart from the fact that the ancestor of all Chinese people was a chap called* Nuah, or Nu*, are the pictographs of certain Chinese words, which can be related back to the flood. i.e  *Ship *and *Flood*

Then you have a Chinese/primeval Goddess called Nu Wa who is instrumental in the Creation myths as well as the Flood 'myth'.  As stated above, there appears to be confusion between a man named Nuah or Nu and a goddess called Nu Wa.

*Ship*




*Flood*





What are the chances of the figure '*Eight*' featuring in both these words?    i.e 8 people (mouths) surviving a flood in a ship.




For going back even further in time, we have pictographs for the words* Create *and* Garden

Create




Garden*




Everything seems to tie up with the Genesis creation story i.e  man was made living from dust, and then we have 2 people and dust, breath and an enclosure for a Garden.


*It's extremely difficult to dismiss these 4 words and their graphic origins as sheer coincidence.*


*Reference*
https://goodfishbadfish.wordpress.com/2016/04/26/genesis-in-chinese-pictographs/


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 28, 2020)

Kamikaze said:


> What I have always found pretty damn interesting, apart from the fact that the ancestor of all Chinese people was a chap called* Nuah, or Nu*, are the pictographs of certain Chinese words, which can be related back to the flood. i.e  *Ship *and *Flood*
> Then you have a Chinese/primeval Goddess called Nu Wa who is instrumental in the Creation myths as well as the Flood 'myth'.  As stated above, there appears to be confusion between a man named Nuah or Nu and a goddess called Nu Wa.



Obviously flood legend it's world-wide known, and a common thing in humankind subconciousness. It's an heritage on collective mind.
Etimologically all comes to the same point, appearently.

*Noah or NuWa.*

I can simply go to russian небо (Nebo-Sky), or spanish Nube (Cloud), to see the same origin.

.................................................

Then, it's not difficult to think about Noah/NuWa as the original or first humankind.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nahuatlhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nabataeans
These terms correlates with ship (Navy), so a metaphorical way of clouds sailing in the "above waters". First humankind survivors as sailors.

NBT/NWT or NB framework
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nibelung
Till the receding waters came appart allowing dry valleys. It's probably first settlers had to live in high mountains (being shepards before agriculture, Cain vs Abel).

Here we have cities in two different angles.

Gorad (slavic), city in the highness (maybe as fortress either), but in the highness.
Polis (greek), city predesigned in flats.

I have the suspicion about these "strange" people (supossedly dissapeared), who I guess had problems to live in lower altitudes. So many trepanations.

.......................... 

The symbols and ancient languages has a very dense information inside (ancient languages based on pictograms).

The chinese symbol for tree, it's similar to the amazigh people (sahara).
https://menasymbolism.com/2018/12/22/the-letter-yaz/
.........................................................




Corresponding in nordic runes to Mir (Elk), and Kalk Runes.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-D0rpimvXxPo/VFR5D9gp8yI/AAAAAAAAAZ0/p78AqT04Nv0/s1600/AngloSaxonRunes2.jpg
.................................................

So the MAN as a TREE. But more interestingly, the first man as a woman (Adam/Adama/Adamu), or almost parthenogenic (androginous).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adamant
Lucy in the sky, with diamonds........

.......................... 

Again in the slavic we have lot of information, respect to the tree of the world symbol *(ж)*
https://www.wordhippo.com/what-is/t...fe03640933ae25887c63e9fa6047215444dcdb2a.htmlhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gene
Eu-genetics.

Denver Airport.

.................................................


----------



## Akanah (Jul 29, 2021)

There is the story about the chinese deluge in connection to the two gods Nü-Wa and Fuxi. Both gods were freemasons and does exist in three levels. The first level is their united souls in heaven. The second level is their big bodys closed to each other in the outher world (like twins). The third level is their divided bodys as Man and Woman. Both have created the world and as long they exist the world is not ending. It´s like the meaning of Ouroboros, the fractal self-contained universe.
​


----------

